# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Windows.

## Bedford

_A young couple moves into  a new neighborhood._* The next morning while they  are eating breakfast,* ** _         the young woman sees her  neighbor hanging the_ _wash  outside._* "That laundry is not very  clean", she said. "She doesn't know how to wash correctly.   Perhaps she needs better laundry  soap."* __ _Her husband looked on, but remained  silent._** _ Every time her neighbor  would hang her wash to dry,  the young woman would make  the same comments.  About one month later, the woman  was surprised to see a nice clean wash on the line and  said to her husband:  "Look, she has learned how to  wash correctly. I wonder who taught her  this."  The husband said, "I got up early this  morning and cleaned our  windows."  And so it is with life. What  we see when watching others depends on the purity of the  window through which we look!_

----------


## chrisp

Good one!  :2thumbsup:  
It didn't finish up the way I thought it would, but that may be due to my dirty "window".

----------


## ringtail

Yup, me too. Gotta get my mind out of the gutter - but its so happy there.

----------

